# MMA Motivatonal Posters



## Punishment 101 (May 4, 2006)

*MMA Forums MMA Motivator thread - Lets see how creative you guys are*

*CREATE YOUR OWN MMA MOTIVATOR HERE *
Motivator: Create your own custom poster -- Inspire! Motivate! Mock!

*REPS to the ones that deserve it
1000 PTS + REP to the ones the crack the top 10
100,000 PTS + REP if anybody can beat #1*

Heres some of my personal favs i have across so far, lets see if we can create any better

MY # 1 FAV OF ALL TIME


#2


#3



#4









#5 


#6









#7


#8
(Meat Robot)









#9

















#10 










(That is Chucks son Cade, this one could have beeen much better, still a funny pic tho)
[/QUOTE]

these are good too


----------



## ozz525 (Oct 5, 2006)

Wow I got a good laugh out of the Hendo Couture and Lindland one


----------



## ID06 (Dec 31, 2006)




----------



## Punishment 101 (May 4, 2006)

another one from FHQ









yet another one, these are all from the same poster


----------



## brownpimp88 (Jun 22, 2006)

By Me^^^










Made by me^^^










Me again^^^^


----------



## brownpimp88 (Jun 22, 2006)

Another one.


----------



## Kameleon (Apr 20, 2006)

*By Me!*


----------



## Kameleon (Apr 20, 2006)

*By Me!*


----------



## Punishment 101 (May 4, 2006)

HAHAH the rampage one is gangsta good job


Must spread repuation around before giving it to you :dunno:


----------



## ID06 (Dec 31, 2006)




----------



## Punishment 101 (May 4, 2006)

lmao did you make that ? :laugh:


----------



## esv (Oct 4, 2006)

Iron Daisy06 said:


>


repped


----------



## ID06 (Dec 31, 2006)

Punishment 101 said:


> lmao did you make that ? :laugh:


Yeah.


----------



## Asian Sensation (Oct 9, 2006)




----------



## Punishment 101 (May 4, 2006)

Iron Daisy06 said:


> Yeah.



awesome welll done, for those who created there own , just put your name or mention its yours above the image , much appreciated , keep up the good work guys


Okami if you created that tank one , hahah good job buddy :thumbsup: :laugh:


----------



## Asian Sensation (Oct 9, 2006)

ya i did hahaha


----------



## Wise (Oct 8, 2006)

Me.


----------



## Unseen (Dec 25, 2006)

looks painful


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)




----------



## Unseen (Dec 25, 2006)

#5 


LMFAO This explains them well, except without the nasal spray and pens showing in dude's flanel shirt pocket.


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

I made the first post, the rest I just uploaded


----------



## Unseen (Dec 25, 2006)

your creation was the funnier of the three, although, had the last picture been of Gabe in the colon clinic, that would have killed.


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

sorry my first post got deleted or something


----------



## Foon (Jan 6, 2007)




----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

I love this thread


----------



## Split (Sep 28, 2006)

Here's an add i submitted to Mastercard. I hope they accept it.


----------



## Split (Sep 28, 2006)

Another one


----------



## T.B. (Jul 4, 2006)

All by me just now...


----------



## buo (Oct 15, 2006)

Here are mine:


----------



## T-Clutch (Sep 24, 2006)

plazzman said:


> I love this thread


that's just not right


----------

